# Florida climbin' around Clermont



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

the SpaceCoastFreewheelers had there club ride in the mountains of Clermont, Florida yesterday. I know I know we dont have any mountains but there are some short steep rollers and the weather was just right....enjoy!

Gutfiddle crests "The Wall"









my secksie booty meatz









Buckhill Road rollers









possibly the WIndermere club?









Sugarloaf Mountain









Grassy Lake Rd patches.


















Spanish moss and live oaks near Lake Minneola









a game of horseshoes!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

We do like Clermont, looking to buy a place either there or Mt. Dora before this Christmas.

BTW Miss M did all those bumps and more on her fixed gear...........


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

MB1 said:


> We do like Clermont, looking to buy a place either there or Mt. Dora before this Christmas.
> 
> BTW Miss M did all those bumps and more on her fixed gear...........


yeah I was tellin my clubmates that ya'll did, they asked "Who is MB1?!?"

//this is how we "roll"


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Sugarloaf looks short but vicious! I like mean little climbs like that. Looks like great riding.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Did you ever get above the tree line on any of those climbs?  Interesting close-up shot of the road surface. I was unaware that Florida had imported any Ohio roads. Looks a lot like the roads on my commute.


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

Themr axxool hills...(puzzled) in Florida, you said?


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

I'll forego the "mountain" comments and instead focus on those roads. Yikes!


----------

